
Issues with Vscode License – You Should Worry - fxru
https://dev.to/twitmyreview/issues-with-vscode-license-you-should-worry-1li4
======
gregmac
This is really not a big deal to the point "you should worry." The binaries
Microsoft distributes are under a different license than the source (which is
MIT).

The binaries contain telemetry, and it's definitely a bit suspicious-looking
they don't want that disassembled but I'd guess that's a standard boilerplate
license clause rather than deliberate. Questionable legal protection isn't
going to do anything to stop someone from looking, so unless they've also put
in effort to protect the telemetry mechanism and/or its payload through some
technical means - which the article doesn't claim - it's hard to see a
nefarious intent here.

On the plus side, I did learn about VSCodium [1] which I wasn't aware of
before.

[1]
[https://github.com/VSCodium/vscodium](https://github.com/VSCodium/vscodium)

~~~
rumanator
> On the plus side, I did learn about VSCodium [1] which I wasn't aware of
> before.

Thanks for pointing it out. TIL.

